# Is my mirror scratched?



## investmenttechnology (Sep 21, 2011)

my D700 is less than 1.5 months old, about 500 shots and there is a line on the mirror. Is it a scratch or result from the impact due to opening and closing of the mirror? I have never touched the mirror or anything.


----------



## Edsport (Sep 21, 2011)

Hard to tell from here. My guess is if you never touched it then i doubt it's a scratch. Even if it is a scratch, it won't show up on the photos, the mirror pops up out of the way when a photo is taken so i wouldn't worry about it too much...


----------



## investmenttechnology (Sep 21, 2011)

I know but, I am keep on wondering how that line got there, the line is perfectly parallel to the side, so my guess it is from the impact?


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 21, 2011)

I can't tell either... Does it bother you any real way? Do you see it in your viewfinder?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 21, 2011)

If it is scratched, it will not affect your images.  It will only affect what you see in the viewfinder.


----------



## subscuck (Sep 21, 2011)

Instead of posting this on a forum, you could contact Nikon and get a real answer instead of educated guesses.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 21, 2011)

Myself....... I would simply clean the mirror.  If it's a scratch, no harm done.  If not, I've cleaned whatever it is off.


----------



## KmH (Sep 21, 2011)

The mirror is suspended by a fairly light weight, delicate mechanism. Be very gentle when cleaning the mirror. I have never used anything but a natural bristle brush to gently brush debris/dust off of mine.

Your camera is pretty dirty. I can see debris on the mirror and a lot of stuff around the lens mount.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 21, 2011)

Even a bristle brush can scratch the delicate surfaces of an SLR's mirror; that being said, scratches on the mirror are pretty much as harmless to performance as are the dead, dried-on insects on your car's front bumper...mirror scratches basically do no harm. Don't touch the mirror with anything: blow it off using a squeeze-style air blower.


----------



## thomas30 (Sep 22, 2011)

I agree to Edsport, Without seeing it, it is quite difficult to say whether it is scratch or not.


----------



## Edsport (Sep 22, 2011)

If it's only a month and half old shouldn't it be still under warranty? Get them to see what is going on...


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 22, 2011)

Use the dry lens tissues, fold them and tie the onto something so they have a flat surface, soak them in 70% isoprophyl alcohol, and from the top going down move the tissue across. than immediatly get a dry tissue also folded, and banded on a stick of some sort and run it over in the same motion again. I cleaned both mirrors on my F100's like that one time when they were super super dirty, works great and doesn't scratch.


----------

